
5G Is in Danger of Being Oversold - rbanffy
https://spectrum.ieee.org/telecom/internet/5g-is-in-danger-of-being-oversold
======
Nokinside
It's excepted for South Korea, Japan and China take the lead in adoption and
applications.

Among the first 5G base station customers companies building their own local
networks in factories and other locations using unlicensed 60 GHz band. It
looks like Chinese are jumping into industrial use of 5G very rapidly. They
are already ahead of the schedule. Consumer applications will follow.

New 5G services are designed to use existing 4G LTE to anchor Wi-fi even when
5G is not available. In this sense 5G NR is not priority.

